# Atlanta Repticon. July 10,11



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

Repticon Atlanta Exhibitor Page it's back! In atlanta, this saturday and sunday!
Who's going?
Getting anything?
it looks like the only amphibian people there will be under the canopy

EDIT: I'm getting another Azureus froglet and a tank


----------



## LorenK (Apr 3, 2008)

I'll be going. I'm taking my son and his friend. I don't expect much for frogs but they want to see the snakes and other various reptiles.

Last year, under the canopy had some moss so if they do, I'll pick some up.


----------



## dendro-dude (Jan 25, 2010)

under the canopy had moss.

And Vittatus, Tinctorius cintronella azureus and cobalts (i think)  and mint terribilis. I wanted to get some Citronellas


----------

